# The place of nightmares



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

YouTube algorithm may not have gotten my suggestions 100% with this one.

Some set up all the same


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I'd hate to live in Germany.
A German guy told me that where he lives in Germany it's against the law to wash your car on the drive due to the waste water.
You have to go to dedicated car wash places.

However it sure is an impressive set up.


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

HEADPHONES said:


> I'd hate to live in Germany.
> A German guy told me that where he lives in Germany it's against the law to wash your car on the drive due to the waste water.
> You have to go to dedicated car wash places.


very common on European countries not to be allowed to wash the car on the streets due to water residue.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

HEADPHONES said:


> I'd hate to live in Germany.
> A German guy told me that where he lives in Germany it's against the law to wash your car on the drive due to the waste water.
> You have to go to dedicated car wash places.
> 
> However it sure is an impressive set up.


Yep, they told me that when i did my one to one tour at Autoglym, very very restrictive over what goes into the watercourse


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks for the link that's a fascinating insight to two contrasting companies.


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

Just as well I’m staying in Blighty.

I will have nightmares about those ‘blue wash brushes’ swirl city


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

The happy goat said:


> Just as well I'm staying in Blighty.
> 
> I will have nightmares about those 'blue wash brushes' swirl city


It was the fact that one side was filthy and the other was clean that really done it for me


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

HEADPHONES said:


> I'd hate to live in Germany.
> A German guy told me that where he lives in Germany it's against the law to wash your car on the drive due to the waste water.
> You have to go to dedicated car wash places.
> 
> However it sure is an impressive set up.


Its the same in Texas as waste water runs into the creek


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

Just watched the whole video and the part at 37.00 where there’s a taxi driver said ‘I spend couple of hours cleaning my car, probably no one cleans their car for that long’ (or something along those lines)

I’ve spent longer than that on the outside!! :lol:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

HEADPHONES said:


> I'd hate to live in Germany.
> A German guy told me that where he lives in Germany it's against the law to wash your car on the drive due to the waste water.
> You have to go to dedicated car wash places.
> 
> However it sure is an impressive set up.


It's worse than that. You also can't wash your car on a Sunday, not just on the street, you can't even do it on your private property and car wash garages and many other businesses close on a Sunday and not legally allowed to be open. 
Polish friends said it's similar in Poland.

Some of the laws and bylaws in some European countries we'd find insane and my European friends (German, Polish, Dutch, French, etc...) all can't believe what we're allowed to do here in the U.K.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

saw something like this on FB the other day - pre-wash, foam, rinse and blow dry.....when i win the lottery


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

Depending on state, there are also laws regarding quiet times which are strictly enforced and carries larger fines so using the pressure washer on a sunday and religious days is out of the question.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Remember that like places as the Netherlands they do not drink surface water but ground water, you don’t want to pollute your own drinking water.
Germany has very high standards on waste water, pollution and an oil leak from your vehicle can cost you a substantial fine. 
There are many places where you can wash your car yourself.


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

It might not be somewhere we'd take our cars but a fascinating documentary and interesting place. They clearly use some strong chemicals, especially on the wheels. I didn't like the broom over the back of the car!


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

Interesting, thanks for posting


----------



## big dave (Aug 31, 2006)

From a detailing prospect it looks terrible but from a business point it looks amazing the way they have industrialized it and the precision timing is just brilliant i think.


----------

